# Who’s a numpty…



## ajs (Mar 16, 2009)

.



Yep.. isanumpty….

Have agues which numpty didn’t drain his water system down before the cold snap
and have a guess which numpty now has an exploded bathroom tap innards
which leak when the pump is on.. which .. in turn causes the pump to repeat itself trying to maintain pressure…
And have agues which numpty didn’t recognise this at the time… 
before he thought he had a knnackerd pump and ordered a replacement.( cancelled just in time)

Which numpty do you suppose lost a 13kg cylinder of gas to the air cus he didn’t turn it off 
before he realise he had a dicky reg.

And which numpty has a 600w inverter and an 800w microwave

Tell yer what… this motorhoming stuff isa doin my head in… thinking of trading it in fer a 50 year old boat …
Least I’d get the chance to go down with her 

regards
ajs


----------



## TWS (Mar 16, 2009)

I bet every member of this forum has been a numpty at some point, me included, it can be a learning curve, hope it all sorted and you wont forget to do it again.

Tom (Numpty)


----------



## Admin (Mar 17, 2009)

Yep I am a numpty too.

I mistake is only wrong is you do not learn from it!


----------



## fairways18 (Mar 17, 2009)

I wonder if there's a numptys guide to motorhoming....


----------



## Yogihughes (Mar 17, 2009)

Yes , there is, it's called experience/hindsight.


----------



## Pioneer (Mar 17, 2009)

Hiya Numpty,(ajs)
Water problems, Gas problems, and Electicity problem all at the same time, got to be a record! Think Bike, more time on Motorhome maintenance means more time on Bike. 
Like the Meerkat says SIMPLE, or in your case NUMPTY!
Hope you get everything sorted, almost time for Hayfield.

Happy Camping
Bill.


----------



## Dezi (Mar 17, 2009)

Numptyism ( is that a word ? ) or absentmindedness are much the same thing, and we have ALL been there. My particular one was leaving 5 gallons of water, all we had, in a container by the side of the road when the pump had packed up. Only discovered the fact 200 miles later when Madam wanted a cuppa. But  I take comfort from the wonderful Russian proverb on the subject.

Absentmindedness is searching for the horse you are riding

Dezi


----------



## derekfaeberwick (Mar 17, 2009)

Who's NEVER performed at least one of the aforementioned numptyistic (love these words) acts. Be a short list methinks.


----------



## ajs (Mar 17, 2009)

Pioneer said:


> Hiya Numpty,(ajs)
> Water problems, Gas problems, and Electicity problem all at the same time, got to be a record! Think Bike, more time on Motorhome maintenance means more time on Bike.
> Like the Meerkat says SIMPLE, or in your case NUMPTY
> Hope you get everything sorted, almost time for Hayfield.
> ...


 

simple problem is... i don't do spanners ... MH or bike...
i'm the epitome of the ultimate mechananic mupitnumpty when it comes to anything with a parts list 

now that's simple 

regards 
aj

… example… exploded tap spat out a few filters and a washer into the sink
worked out that the end of the spout screwed off for these things to fit back into
…spent the next hour tryin te work out how they went back in… and failed
Had to call the mechcnanic out


----------



## tresrikay (Mar 17, 2009)

Although having undoubted sympathy for your present dilemma......... i am thrilled at the growing Theasaurus of the word Numpty that you have inspired.

NUMPTY,.; Bieng less than usually adept at basic tasks.

Numtistic,.; Having a more than is usual tendency toward mumptyism.

Numptyism,.; an act displaying total lack of skill.

Numptyist,.; one displaying a dislike of Numpties or those possesing a more than usual amount of Numnptyness.

Numptyness,.; displaying a more than average amount of numptistic tendencies.

Numpty-Phobia,.; having a dislike or allergy of Numpties.

Numpties,.; more than one Numpty.

Numptying,.; the total fumbling, or mis managing a basic skill.

Numpty-osis,.; A medical condition causing one to exhibit a more than usual degree of Numptyisms.

Numpty mania,.; a phenomina displayed by those with nothing better to do than to analise or comment on the Numpty


----------



## bigboack (Mar 19, 2009)

*numptyologists.*

I think we are all called numptyologists. I had a similar experience in November wont happen again, drawn up a NUMPTYLIST, check it off everytime i leave it.

Heres to the hot summer of 2009.

BIGNUMPTY.


----------



## ajs (Mar 20, 2009)

tresrikay said:


> Although having undoubted sympathy for your present dilemma........ i am thrilled at the growing Theasaurus of the word Numpty that you have inspired.
> 
> NUMPTY,.; Bieng less than usually adept at basic tasks.
> 
> ...


 
all well and good treasurepickie... i concur with the interpretation... but... here’s the million dollar question
... what is the difference, in word application terms, between *numpty* and *muppit *
are they interchangeable to retain the same meaning

and can 1 be a mupitnumpty  .. without being ambiguous 


regards
ajs


----------



## tresrikay (Mar 20, 2009)

ajs said:


> all well and good treasurepickie... i concur with the interpretation... but... here’s the million dollar question
> ... what is the difference, in word application terms, between *numpty* and *muppit *
> are they interchangeable to retain the same meaning
> 
> ...



Numpty comes from the Greek;  nomptasis..... which being a pronown and a Greecean adjective Nunptaty..... was an integral comment  of derision upon the subspecies englatossera an inhabitant of isles north of Watford.

however Muppit is a latin derived word from the Muppetas;which is easily translated to "to be manipulated as a puppet" therefore we must assume that the former, being an indication that the receptor is of a total lack of motor skills would deem the statement an insult, differs slightly from the later, which implies of being susceptable to manipulation.

In my treatis:  of 1992 " The Cognitve prusiac linkage twixt ascerpaic pressurmpturism and archaic supperextorampismatisms", I touched on the possible links of the forstated words in chapter 711 under the sub heading "veropropertabalisms". So you might like to seek it out in your library to find a more substantial explanation.


----------



## cipro (Mar 21, 2009)

Did he fall off a wall NUMPTY DUMPTY get the horses and men to help.


----------



## BedfordMJ (Mar 21, 2009)

I find I'm repeating things in my head a bit OCDish
'Turn off the gas, turn on the fuel, don't forget to turn on the battery isolator'
'Turn off, turn on turn on'
'turn off, turn on, turn on'
I'll just check again......


----------



## ajs (Mar 22, 2009)

tresrikay said:


> Numpty comes from the Greek; nomptasis..... which being a pronown and a Greecean adjective Nunptaty..... was an integral comment of derision upon the subspecies englatossera an inhabitant of isles north of Watford.
> 
> however Muppit is a latin derived word from the Muppetas;which is easily translated to "to be manipulated as a puppet" therefore we must assume that the former, being an indication that the receptor is of a total lack of motor skills would deem the statement an insult, differs slightly from the later, which implies of being susceptable to manipulation.
> 
> In my treatis: of 1992 " The Cognitve prusiac linkage twixt ascerpaic pressurmpturism and archaic supperextorampismatisms", I touched on the possible links of the forstated words in chapter 711 under the sub heading "veropropertabalisms". So you might like to seek it out in your library to find a more substantial explanation.


 

 pleasurewickie... you tryp more boll%£ than i do....

regards
ajs


----------



## nowhereman (Mar 23, 2009)

*honorary member*

Permission to join the numpty club please, just spent two hours waiting for a tractor to turn up and tow me off the grass verge and back onto the road. Grass looked fine as I reversed onto it. That'll teach me not to get out and test it before driving straight on. Of course as usual in these cases it had to be in the middle of nowhere without a humanoid in sight to help. Duh


----------



## Deleted member 4053 (Mar 23, 2009)

*permission*

Permission granted Nowhereman
been there done that 

weez
Tony


----------



## lenny (Mar 23, 2009)

Wee-z said:


> Permission granted Nowhereman
> been there done that
> 
> weez
> Tony



Me too, a few times,and got the T shirt


----------



## tresrikay (Mar 23, 2009)

Maybe a T shirt is called for " WILD, BUT NUMPTY " or " NUMPTY GOES WILD"  or  " I'M A WILD NUMPTY "


----------



## lenny (Mar 23, 2009)

tresrikay said:


> Maybe a T shirts called for " WILD, BUT NUMPTY " or " NUMPTY GOES WILD"  or  " I'M A WILD NUMPTY "



Or even ; "HOME IS WHERE i GET BOGGED IN"


----------



## Cornish Emmit (Mar 24, 2009)

Dear members.

I wish to apply for membership of the numpty club.
Yesterday I spent two hours syphoning out the water from our hymers fresh water tank, then with torch in hand i took off the inspecton cover only to find a drain bung at the bottom of the tank.
I removed the bung to clean it, breaking the pull chain in the process, I bleached the tank and flushed it.

now I cant find where I put the bl**^y bung, but I still have the broken chain that i thaught i had thrown away!

Chris


----------



## Jacques le foot (Mar 24, 2009)

Whoops!! lol ....there but for the grace of God go any one of us


----------



## Pioneer (Mar 24, 2009)

Can I join this elite club today please? 

Yesterday I went to repair a minor leak in the Erbaspacher pipework, tightened up the jubilee clips at the suspect T piece joint, this done still dripping.
*Thought*, change the joining small lengths of 3/4 bore pipes, drove to town (12mile round trip) got home, cut the pipe to length and kneeling down removed the old section of pipe. Raised my hand to get the new pipe from the tabletop and fitted it. Run the heater to test and guess what?? Yep, fitted the old pipe, and after kicking the old pipe down the garden, fitted the new piece.

In the words of another more famous NUMPTY, "All's well that ends well, that's what I say"

Happy Camping


----------



## tresrikay (Mar 24, 2009)

*Numpty of the year award*

Just had a thought, as this thread has stirred up a fair bit of interest.Maybe we could keep it open and at the end of the season we could nominate by popular vote who we think is the best, or rather most deserving recipient of this award. 
I suggest the closing weekend at Hayfield as the venue, Jonathon Woss asthe M.C, and that we think of an appropriate gong that the winner could posess until the next award ceremony.................. So far AJiSt is well and truly ahead......... but no doubt, Lootfull Lenny, our resident bookmaker could offer favourable odds to keep the whole thing totally bogus.


----------



## lenny (Mar 24, 2009)

*Great Idea*

Rick ,you,re a genius, what a great idea but I,m afraid  I must be an early favourite to receive the Gong, I even have photographic evidence to prove that I,m the bigget Numpty but I will hang fire with my catastrophe for fear of frightening off other nominations,
Lets see who can drop the biggest Bo** ock before the presentation ceremony

BTW Our friend Saj is second favourite  for the moment


----------



## ajs (Mar 25, 2009)

lenny said:


> BTW Our friend Saj is second favourite for the moment


 
OI benny.. i'll have you know i have a BA (hon) in nuptyism..... qualified i is...

regards
ajs


----------



## Zoay (Mar 25, 2009)

I think we did quite well on the numptyisms front for our first trip.

We were saved purely by the grace of God a few times 

- running on almost empty before we found our first fuel
- stopping in a massive layby to have a car park 2 feet in front of us; we reversed back ok and it wasn't until we pulled out that we realised his friend had parked right behind us, so close not visible in the mirrors. Oops. (And what were they thinking?)
- running out of water at 10pm just when the toilet was urgently needed - himself had to march too and fro the water point with a pressure cooker to get a little in the tank for the night 
- going under a bridge (marked as 5cm higher than our van) and then an unmarked tunnel not quite sure whether we would fit; we did thankfully
- we also parked on grass without testing it first; got off fine though
- overflowing the waste tanks - more than once
- we got led by our satnav down a (very beautiful) road which suddenly declared itself to be unsuitable for long or wide vehicles, without declaring what either meant. There was no turning back so we went very carefully, stopped a lot of cars coming the other way, and made it ok.

And my personal favourite; when we braked sharply, being stabbed in the head by a flying pair of scissors which himself had left accidentally on top of the cupboards by the side of the overcab bed. Missed my eye by about 2 inches. Yow.

Happily each of these has proved to be a significant learning point. And as I say I am very grateful that the significant ones didn't end badly.
Wonder if we'll survive our next trip?


----------



## TWS (Mar 25, 2009)

Zoay, you are a front runner, good luck on your next trip.

Tom


----------



## lenny (Mar 25, 2009)

*Who,s A Numpty*

Well heres my" Numpty of the Year " nomination

It was about 6 months ago and I had booked my van in for the MOT at a garage close to my workplace, I arranged to drop the van off at the garage early and pop the keys through the letterbox in an envelope with my contact details then walked to work.
I noticed that the drivers side front brake seemed to be dragging on the morning of the MOT, on arriving at the garage I parked up against the fence at the top end of the forecourt then jumped out to check the front hub, It was red hot, never mind it was too late now to fix it  so locked the van up,posted the keys and toddled off to worked cursing my luck,(It was bound to fail on the front brakes)
Anyway I got a phonecall an hour later from the garage and he advised me. Either your handbrake does not work or you didnt apply it this morning
It seems I forgot to apply the handbrake whilst the sticking front brake held the van still on the incline but when the wheel cooled down the the brake pads must have contracted and the van rolled down the forecourt coming to rest with the bumper buried in another parked car












It cost me £180 to fix the other car, and me van failed the MOT but the handbrake was fine

Now....Who,s the biggest Numpty???


----------



## ajs (Mar 25, 2009)

*the numpty cup...*

.

back into the lead benny....

 regards
ajs


----------



## Cornish Emmit (Mar 26, 2009)

Well thats it , the Gods of numpty have been apeased, I have spent 3 hours fashioning a drain bung from a sink plug ( having thrown the old one away ) but no!!!

The first mate ( or that is her title before Lupus stoped her sailing ) agreed that a box on the back to take her new wheelchair would be a good idea.

Out I go, torch, tape measure, pen and paper in hand, get a full set of measurements of the motorcycle rack that I will mount new Fiamma box on.

Onto computer, 20 minuits  and £330 later, retire to bed satisfied in a job well done.

36 hours later its delivered ( brilliant service, www.fiamma.co.uk ) unpack it (good greif its big ) outside with instructions and its 20 cm to short to fit the frame.

Check measurements taken, thaught i had written 140 cm, looking closely had written 160cm.

Go indoors sheepishly, explain to first mate who says " thaught it looked to short" lots of reassuring noises.....

Now engaged in total re-design of frame.

Oh death where is thy sting


----------



## tresrikay (Mar 26, 2009)

I bought a Bike rack off E-bay for £20 and I was dead chuffed but it came in bits without instructions  So I got the laptop out and went to Omnistors web site and found an exploded diag........ so on the front room carpet i got ot sort of assembled but the holes for the bolts were wrong...
Took it out to the van and held it up to the already fixed mounting brackets definately holes dont marry......... So out comes the drill and I drill new holes top and bottom   fix it all together ..... go for large whisky........ now some 4 hours later.

Go to Doncaster meet look at other bike racks ..........Mine is on upside down


----------



## Belgian (Mar 26, 2009)

Went to the supermarket a few minutes before closing time. It is only 500m around the corner but to get there quickly for once I took the car. Did my errands and went home.
Next morning. Looked out the window and the car wasn't there on its usual place !  Stoolen !  Panic !  Phoned the police when wiffy said: didn't you forget something at the supermarket ? Ooops


----------



## salopian (Mar 28, 2009)

tresrikay said:


> Numpty comes from the Greek;  nomptasis..... which being a pronown and a Greecean adjective Nunptaty..... was an integral comment  of derision upon the subspecies englatossera an inhabitant of isles north of Watford.
> 
> however Muppit is a latin derived word from the Muppetas;which is easily translated to "to be manipulated as a puppet" therefore we must assume that the former, being an indication that the receptor is of a total lack of motor skills would deem the statement an insult, differs slightly from the later, which implies of being susceptable to manipulation.
> 
> In my treatis:  of 1992 " The Cognitve prusiac linkage twixt ascerpaic pressurmpturism and archaic supperextorampismatisms", I touched on the possible links of the forstated words in chapter 711 under the sub heading "veropropertabalisms". So you might like to seek it out in your library to find a more substantial explanation.



Obviously a student of the late Prof. Stanley Unwin.....My numpty moment was wildcamping in Cornwall 3 years ago on a deserted NH carpark...I left the MH to put a bag of rubbish in the bin and heard the door slam shut and locked behind me.. !!!..Heater and TV on and me in shorts and T shirt at 5 o'clock on a cold November evening..!! I now have an electronic key fob hidden on the exterior and had cause to use it only last week after returning from emptying the cassette toilet..!! will I never learn..!!


----------



## Pioneer (Apr 5, 2009)

Come on guys this is still open, and I am not the only numpty from the Hayfield meet.

I organised the numbers for the friday night nosh up at the Sportsmans, got to the pub and guess what, left my wallet in the van!
On the way back to the site, talking about Angela and how she trips over all the little pieces of stone when walking, immediately tripped to great delight of all around, that Thwaites Best is quite nice.

So come on numpties, time to own up! 

Happy Camping


----------



## Pioneer (Sep 24, 2009)

Dug this old thread out, because today I hit the NUMPTY spot again
Checking the tyres on the Pioneer, found what looked like a nail got the magnet out of the shed and it went mad, so took her down to the local tyre guys so that it could be jacked up and checked, not wanting to risk a flat at home.
The Stone was flicked out of a small cut immediately but when I said the magnet stuck to the tyre, the reply was "well they are steel radials"
NUMPTY or what!
Bloody glad it was a stone.

Happy Camping


----------



## ajs (Sep 24, 2009)

Pioneer said:


> Dug this old thread out, because today I hit the NUMPTY spot again
> Checking the tyres on the Pioneer, found what looked like a nail got the magnet out of the shed and it went mad, so took her down to the local tyre guys so that it could be jacked up and checked, not wanting to risk a flat at home.
> The Stone was flicked out of a small cut immediately but when I said the magnet stuck to the tyre, the reply was "well they are steel radials"
> NUMPTY or what!
> ...


 

styonrear... you qualify as *the* forum numpty...... 

no one can better that tale ... _can they..._


retards 
aj


----------



## coolasluck (Sep 24, 2009)

keep them coming guys,if i meet up with some of you lot i will point the stupid stick at you all!!
I suspect i have it all to come very soon though!!!!!!!!!!!!   lol


----------



## Pioneer (Sep 25, 2009)

Hi coolasluck,

I suspect i have it all to come very soon though!!!!!!!!!!!! lol 

Oh yes

It's great when you can laugh at yourself, I do it all the time
All's well that ends well, that's what I say Who said that?

Happy Camping


----------



## 2CRAZYCAMPERS (Sep 26, 2009)

*my son says this was our best*

we were packed for the weekend ready to go our son always locks the gates behind us when we leave

unfortunately the other half had not unplugged from the mains he pulled the adaptor off wrapped the wire round our sons legs and dragged him on the floor he was totally unaware of what was going on behind him as he drove out of the garden

our 17year old son did see the funny side when he had gained his dignity back has he got up off the floor


----------



## coolasluck (Sep 26, 2009)

Thats very funny or you made it up for a prize!!!
lol


----------



## 2CRAZYCAMPERS (Sep 26, 2009)

*loads more*

i could wrire a book perhaps we should we have done that many i would not know where to start


----------



## Pioneer (Sep 26, 2009)

2CRAZYCAMPERS said:


> i could wrire a book perhaps we should we have done that many i would not know where to start



Well what are you waiting for, give us all a laugh must be lots of numpty's on here, but they don't own up

Happy Camping


----------



## Croftland1 (Sep 27, 2009)

SWMBO asked me to go and empty the toilet cassette last night and then whilst I was away she instructed our 11 year old daughter to get ready for bed. Yes you've guessed it  LOL


----------



## Pioneer (Sep 27, 2009)

Croftland1 said:


> SWMBO asked me to go and empty the toilet cassette last night and then whilst I was away she instructed our 11 year old daughter to get ready for bed. Yes you've guessed it  LOL



Nice one Croftland1, swmbo should have cleaned up hope she only did a wii
That's a cracker, beat that one

Happy Camping


----------



## tresrikay (Sep 28, 2009)

Pioneer said:


> Hi coolasluck,
> 
> I suspect i have it all to come very soon though!!!!!!!!!!!! lol
> 
> ...



...... A Well Driller.......


----------



## tresrikay (Sep 28, 2009)

I keep the shopping Bags in the Wardrobe..... just behind the free standing draining board.......... when in a hurry once on route to Hayfield I called in at Sainsburys...... To procure essential supplies... parked up .... rushed to the wardrobe and hurried into Sainsburys..........: carrying....... (your ahead of me here arn't you)


----------



## ajs (Sep 28, 2009)

tresrikay said:


> I keep the shopping Bags in the Wardrobe.....
> just behind the free standing draining board.......... when in a hurry once on route to Hayfield I called in at Sainsburys......
> To procure essential supplies... parked up .... rushed to the wardrobe and hurried into Sainsburys..........:
> carrying....... *(your ahead of me here arn't you)*


 
nope... knowing you..can't imagin what you would have picked up from within your wardrobe by mistake
... you had better explain... in detail

regards 
aj


----------



## LaughingHeart (Sep 28, 2009)

A Numpty is a creature with very little skill,
And watching a Numpty fumble can make you rather ill,
When a Numpty fumbles, It's fingers all go bent,
I turn into a Numpty when putting up a tent.

If you see a Numpty bungling at a simple task,
Don't go and talk to it, why, you may well ask,
Because Numptiness is catching and very nasty too, 
I should not have joined this thread, I've caught the Numpty flu.

Paol [Numptition]


----------



## Guernsey Donkey (Oct 1, 2009)

One fine morning my wife decided to walk to town to do her shoping so got ready, dressed the baby put her in the pram and off to town, ended up at boots for baby supplies, paid for them - picked up carrier bags and started walking home - after 10min or so she thought "I have forgotten something", yep you got it - the baby. What a Numpty

Some Numpty's on this site, have had lots of laughs reading them, thanks to all.


----------



## Deleted member 3270 (Oct 1, 2009)

Are we not ALL Numpty's!  We choose to wine, dine, sleep, cook, wash, shower, refill, empty, disinfect, top-up, wash up, buy shares in baby wipes, overpay for toilet roll, oven cook, do one-pot cooking, fry breakfasts, live in semi darkness, economise on tv by watching other peoples tele through the window, stomp on our smalls in the shower, body wash with shampoo,  use free public conveniences to save space, buy 3 led lights at pound shops, etc. etc. etc.
Most of us lock up our three bedroomed semi detatched houses to do this at every and any opportunity to experience being a Numpty!!


----------



## LaughingHeart (Oct 4, 2009)

I went into the kitchen last evening to feed the dogs and get a brandy and coke for my wife. I opened tins, got a bag of mixer from the cupboard and put 3 dog bowls on the counter. I poured a large brandy over some ice and opened a can of diet pepsi, then fed the dogs. The bewildered canine faces said it all!
   I had just equaly shared the pepsi between the three dog bowls!
'Redskins do it with buffalo'.....Paol.


----------



## Pioneer (Oct 4, 2009)

Here's one by my other half.

Watching a vote taking place in the House of Lords, when it came to the result and it was read out,
"Aye's to the right (result) and No's to the left (result)" she thought they had said Eye's to the right and Nose to the left!
Funny people in that House of Lords, with big eye's and bent nose's
I am still laughing, but sound about right to me


----------



## The REBEL CAMPER (Oct 4, 2009)

*Numpty???*

The only numpty that i know of ,. is an old idian fella in porstmouth..i cant think of his name at the mo...   oh its numptyheart no OMG its LaughingHeart  
Senior Member   



*im outta here... bows n arrows come to mind... let alone flying tomahawkes*

TEE HEE......

A Numpty is a creature with very little skill,
And watching a Numpty fumble can make you rather ill,
When a Numpty fumbles, It's fingers all go bent,
I turn into a Numpty when putting up a tent.

If you see a Numpty bungling at a simple task,
Don't go and talk to it, why, you may well ask,
Because Numptiness is catching and very nasty too, 
I should not have joined this thread, I've caught the Numpty flu.

One man speaks of himself....


----------



## tresrikay (Oct 5, 2009)

LaughingHeart said:


> I went into the kitchen last evening to feed the dogs and get a brandy and coke for my wife. I opened tins, got a bag of mixer from the cupboard and put 3 dog bowls on the counter. I poured a large brandy over some ice and opened a can of diet pepsi, then fed the dogs. The bewildered canine faces said it all!
> I had just equaly shared the pepsi between the three dog bowls!
> 'Redskins do it with buffalo'.....Paol.



If your over 50 you should never do two things at once...... It will always be a disaster,
Leave multi tasking to either the under 50s or.......... Women


----------



## LaughingHeart (Oct 5, 2009)

I know just where to find that rebel camper!  Heres your winning Numpty..... A little ginger fella who thinks he can out run a buffalo lance.
 Please excuse me for interupting, I'm on a Numpty hunt and I smell one around here someplace!...here little ginger Numpty...come to Dady!


----------



## Pioneer (Oct 6, 2009)

tresrikay said:


> If your over 50 you should never do two things at once...... It will always be a disaster,
> Leave multi tasking to either the under 50s or.......... Women



Unless your drinking whisky and reading the paper 

regards,
Bill.

Happy Camping


----------



## maingate (Oct 6, 2009)

> Unless you are drinking *whisky* and reading the paper


 

That should read - Unless you are drinking *MALT whisky* etc.

I have already been put firmly in my place by 16 Weewees for making the same mistake.


----------



## Pioneer (Oct 7, 2009)

maingate said:


> That should read - Unless you are drinking *MALT whisky* etc.
> 
> I have already been put firmly in my place by 16 Weewees for making the same mistake.



Well spotted, but I'm sure Mr zeezee will forgive me for that blunder.Must have been the Malt that caused it

Happy Camping


----------



## ajs (Oct 7, 2009)

maingate said:


> That should read - Unless you are drinking *MALT whisky* etc.
> 
> *I have already been put firmly in my place by 16 Weewees for making the same mistake*.


 

 goodgrieffff..... he's a reeeet pithartist him 

 repurls 
aj


----------



## frostybow (Oct 8, 2009)

im a member of the numpty club have been for a long time .now if i can just remember where i left my van


----------



## The REBEL CAMPER (Oct 24, 2009)

*This numptiemania...*

My God its everywhere I turn... can it be cured or am i just diluding myself now...


----------

